# Gtechniq C5 query



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I have just ordered a brand new set of CSL style replica wheels for my M3.

I want to protect them before i put the tyres on them, so i've ordered some C5.

Before applying i won't be washing/claying/decon/de tar as they are brand new obviously, but is it a good idea to use panel wipe on them first?

It will be applied indoors at a warm temperature, how long should i leave between coats? I plan on doing 2 coats or is it 1 plenty?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi, I'd say yes give them a going over with panel wipe to ensure a good bond, not sure how long between coats


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I would put a wax on your wheels, (why) you don't know what your really getting? Wash,and clean with shampoo you clean your car with, 50cal wheel wax is very good.(review coming soon)


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 18, 2011)

Two coats is advisable, as is a wipe down with panel wipe or a strong solution of IPA. I have applied this to wheels indoors at room temperature and left at least 24 hours between coats. The resulting protection lasted extremely well. I always try to apply synthetic sealants like C5 on wheels, G5 on glass and Wolf's Nano HB on paint in warm conditions and leave 24 hours between coats if I'm applying more than one. It takes certain conditions and a certain amount of time for the particles to properly bond to the surface you're applying them to. I have attempted to apply G5 in freezing cold conditions (indoors in a cold garage during winter) and even when left 24 hours to cure, the resulting protection lasted nowhere near as long as a single coat applied in the summer time.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I rest my chase. They don't always work.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I always panel wipe before I apply C-5 to wheels. I generally have a couple of days when doing Gtechniq details so will apply a coat followed with another coat the second day then put the wheels back on later the second day.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wax them.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

chongo said:


> Wax them.


behave,:lol: wax is


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Suspal, what is wrong putting wax on alloys.???


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Nothing  so long as it's a high temp wax, otherwise the heat will just blast the wax off straight away. I'm in the same boat as the op, two weeks I bought some brand new alloys. I didn't bother washing them, just used the panel wipe and applied one layer of C5 and left 24 hours before putting them on the car. Results are superb so far. Have no idea how long it'll last yet.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Why has wax been mentioned when I'm asking about C5. I have plenty of wheel sealants - fk1000p, poor boys crap, planet polish wheel seal. Been there done that they don't last long enough. 
I use fk1000p on our CC it was great but worn off now, want something longer lasting. 

When applying is it simply s matter of wipe on, leave for about 30 seconds then wipe off?


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

With C5 I applied to the whole wheel, then wiped off


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Only one coat of C5 is required. You don't gain anything from adding 2 coats. I apply it to the full wheel and then gently wipe the residue away. Certainly no more than 30 seconds. C5 lasts around 18 months on my alloys.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Definitely panel wipe mate.

I had brand new alloys, didnt need cleaning degreasing or whatever, I just panel wiped them and applied C5.

Brilliant stuff

ONE COAT ONLY - it says it on the bottle
You can top with EXOv2 if you like

I have mine topped with C2v3

Been on since first week in October, done 4k miles and they are just like new after a simple shampoo/washmitt and soft wheel brush to the barrels.

Very very happy with the choice of C5-for me it's working brilliant.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

nice one thanks all. can't wait til the wheels come, havent had the C5 arrive yet either. Will get some pics up when i get a chance


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

if you haven't seen it already - see the youtube under "Application Information" on our site

http://gtechniq.com/products/auto/perfect/exterior/paint/c5-wheel-armour


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

well the C5 came today so i applied it earlier. used halfords panel wipes first and then applied C5 to the barrel first, then the spokes ad nut holes.

was really easy to apply, only problem is you can't quite see where you have applied it to.

can't wait to get them on the car tomorrow. going to leave them cure in the heat of the house overnight first


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Vid of it in action


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Looking good fella !


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

C5 is great, I've done mine and never looked back I only have to use normal soap and water now to clean them it's been on since June and still going strong 

I like all the Gtechniq products, do what they say so long as you do what you are meant to before you apply it

I've normally found when it goes wrong it's user error rather than the product


----------



## Dealmaker33 (Nov 10, 2013)

gtechrob said:


> if you haven't seen it already - see the youtube under "Application Information" on our site
> 
> http://gtechniq.com/products/auto/perfect/exterior/paint/c5-wheel-armour


Its says on the application instructions NOT to use this product in countries that apply SALT to the roads!!!???? :doublesho

So should we not be using it in the UK?

I want to use it on some alloys that have a diamond polished face -Is that a problem??


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I asked rob this question a few months ago after shelling out £1100 on new alloys and rubber.
Anthracite barrels with a diamond cut lacquered face.
Was also concerned at the salt note.

No problem though.
My wheels have now done 5k as said earlier, and still just like new.
No brake dust.
Only have a shampoo and light mitt/brush and they come up just like when they were first put on.


----------



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

C5 is amazing! 1 year on and the water still beads. Fantastic.


----------

